# Air Purifier/ PC Case Combo



## LayzOrc (Dec 31, 2017)

I see alot of computer cases these days have large particle air filter media strategically placed by fans and grills. I was thinking, and excuse me for doing so, but why not build air purifier systems inside the case so that you get both a clean room and clean case at the same time?

For instance you could have a very large HEPA filter on the front and bottom of the case to maximise airflow and still keep dust from entering into the case and you wouldn't need any filters for outflow (Top or back) as dust particles can't enter where clean air is blowing out.

Just a thought sorry.


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 31, 2017)

Why not an air condtioner!!!


----------



## DR4G00N (Dec 31, 2017)

There are a few cases that used this idea. The one I can remember off hand is the Silverstone MM01 which had a hepa filter in the front intake.


----------



## LayzOrc (Dec 31, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Why not an air condtioner!!!



The AC units filter air going into the intake vents, but like most people that benefit from secondary air purifier systems it would just make sense to purify the room you are in and your PC case at the same time. Sure you would have to open it up once a year to do some spring cleaning in there still but I imagine it would be a big hit with pet owners, clean freaks, and people with allergies like myself.



DR4G00N said:


> There are a few cases that used this idea. The one I can remember off hand is the Silverstone MM01 which had a hepa filter in the front intake.


Oh really interesting


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 31, 2017)

Why not attach a heppa unit to the PC case, seems it would be easier. Them filters you see on computer fans, greatly cut down the air flow of the fan. I'm not sure they ever really caught on as they under mine everything that overclocking needs like air flow/CFM'S.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 31, 2017)

HEPA filters are too dense for computer fans. I mean, vacuum cleaners use HEPA and look what kind of motors they use. 600W units with a compressor like fan designs. They are very high RPM motors that even in the best vacuum cleaners reach 58dB. Which is by computer fan standards A LOT. And you need that kind of pressure to penetrate HEPA filters with enough airflow.

I have an air purifier with EPA filter and it has a huge centrifugal fan to move some air through the filter. Only thing that could work (in theory at least) are micro filters. These are used on cheaper vacuum cleaners. Aren't as dense as EPA, but they are way denser than single layer mesh filters we get with cases. And good high static pressure fans should penetrate them enough to create some airflow. But expect heavy airflow penalty with them. And since cases aren't air tight and they have gaps, you can still expect some dust deposition inside the case.

Would be an interesting niche if someone made a computer case which is a very basic air filtration unit at the same time which improves air quality outside the case and ensures clean PC internals. They'd just have to figure out case sealing so there aren't any gaps that could suck dust in, airflow due to denser filters and noise because of stronger fans required to push air through the dense filters.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Dec 31, 2017)

Its easy to make a activated carbon filter which will run off a PC fan. It will clean the air of particles and smells..... cheaply and efficiently.

I recently made a scaled up version out of 2 old plastic paint buckets and the fan from a fan heater which completely removes all smell and particles from a friends grow room.

Use cooker hood filters and activated carbon they are both  cheap and a PC fan will draw air through them easliy.


----------



## notb (Dec 31, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> Why not an air condtioner!!!


Looking at your avatar, I presume you're from US. Air conditioners are common there, but they are pretty rare in most of the world - especially in Europe (apart from offices, obviously).
Plus, AC isn't that great for health: the vapor level is very low, it's causing lung issues and so on.

An air purifier works a little bit differently, but the recommended solution is a device that both purifies and humidifies air (like a Venta Airwasher). PCs aren't very good at humidifying. 



RejZoR said:


> HEPA filters are too dense for computer fans. I mean, vacuum cleaners use HEPA and look what kind of motors they use. 600W units with a compressor like fan designs.


Well... the fan in a vacuum cleaner must create enough pressure to pull stuff from the floor. Try blowing through a HEPA filter - it's really not as dense as you might think. So granted that your PC doesn't generate much heat and it has slow air-flow, a HEPA filter might work. Of course it would have to be installed very close to the fan (sealed, if possible). And since ideally you should keep positive pressure on the case, you'd have to use HEPAs on the intake fans.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 31, 2017)

You cannot blow through a HEPA. I've just tried using micro filter that's between a bag and motor in a vacuum cleaner and I couldn't feel anything but heat from my breath going through like 3cm through the filter. And that's highly focused pressurized air. No fan has that, not even high pressure ones (Delta fans at 10k RPM excluded). HEPA filters are incredibly dense.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 31, 2017)

LayzOrc said:


> I see alot of computer cases these days have large particle air filter media strategically placed by fans and grills. I was thinking, and excuse me for doing so, but why not build air purifier systems inside the case so that you get both a clean room and clean case at the same time?
> 
> For instance you could have a very large HEPA filter on the front and bottom of the case to maximise airflow and still keep dust from entering into the case and you wouldn't need any filters for outflow (Top or back) as dust particles can't enter where clean air is blowing out.
> 
> Just a thought sorry.


Im on it, mines had thick hepa filters two years ,id recommend it but they require hoovering out more typically just from the front though as dust penetration is low.
The filtters i use are machine carbon sponge crap about 1cm thick ,its pretty dense but no where near a full hepa spec paper filter but slower airflow ir not it works.


----------



## notb (Dec 31, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> You cannot blow through a HEPA. I've just tried using micro filter that's between a bag and motor in a vacuum cleaner and I couldn't feel anything but heat from my breath going through like 3cm through the filter. And that's highly focused pressurized air. No fan has that, not even high pressure ones (Delta fans at 10k RPM excluded). HEPA filters are incredibly dense.


The filter between bag and motor is very dense because of the role it has (protecting the engine), but it's not the filter I was talking about. A vacuum cleaner also has an optional exhaust filter (the last element in the airflow). This one is not as dense - your vacuum cleaner will blow through it easily - it doesn't affect the performance that much. You can try yourself.

Moving on, there even are HEPA-class filters for breathing masks (like the 3M P100).  A PC fan shouldn't have any problems pushing air through them.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 31, 2017)

notb said:


> Plus, AC isn't that great for health: the vapor level is very low, it's causing lung issues and so on.



Do you have a source for that ?I'd like to read about it. Please, if its not too much hassle

*edit*
i was able to find articles on situations where Mold, or contaminants caused health issues, but thats not A/C , its poorly maintained or (functioning not as intended) in the sense where a toaster could be dangerous to someones health if it were thrown in a tub with them.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 31, 2017)

notb said:


> The filter between bag and motor is very dense because of the role it has (protecting the engine), but it's not the filter I was talking about. A vacuum cleaner also has an optional exhaust filter (the last element in the airflow). This one is not as dense - your vacuum cleaner will blow through it easily - it doesn't affect the performance that much. You can try yourself.
> 
> Moving on, there even are HEPA-class filters for breathing masks (like the 3M P100).  A PC fan shouldn't have any problems pushing air through them.



I think I'd know that, I'm selling them... The motor micro filter is NOWHERE near as dense as even EPA, let alone HEPA filters. Motor micro filter is there just to protect motor if the bag raptures. It's not there for filtration. That's the exhaust filter job. And those are dense as hell. And the pressure we make with lungs is incomparable to pressure fans make. Our lungs are essentially a piston compressor "design" as they contract and expand. Fans are just that. Fans. Very little compression surface and a lot of empty space in between. It's why masks work with such filters but fans can't. Your lungs are incredibly powerful compared to even the strongest Delta fans.


----------



## LayzOrc (Dec 31, 2017)

I was also thinking about a solution for my sweaty hands when in intense video game. I have put all these problems together and find the best solution:

I'm going to just put a air purifier between my monitor and computer case. and aim it towards my mouse


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 31, 2017)

@LayzOrc just be aware that most so called "air purifiers" are basically just ozone generators or negative ion generators. They do not filter particles from the air. The idea is that ozone destroys viruses and other crap in the air and for dust, it makes it fall on the surfaces faster instead of floating around. But those particles lose the negative charge over time and if you don't wipe it or vacuum it, it'll go up in the air again. You need an actual filtration system, be it electrostatic metal plates (which also creates some ozone) or using EPA/HEPA filters. There are also air washers which push air with discs through water and they collect dust like this, but they also humidify air. May be useful in the winter since air is generally dry because o heating, but in the summer, it'll make it worse.

I was already thinking about this long ago and it's just not practical unless you can trade noise for cleaner air and case internals. I have a proper air purifier and it still doesn't solve the dust problem. I still have to clean case filter quite often. It just takes a bit longer than before when I had no air purifier. You'd need much higher airflow in the room to really capture all of it before it falls on the surfaces. Ideal would be suction around the walls next to floor, filtering it and blowing it back into the room from the top. From temperature regulation and dust filtration aspects.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 31, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> I think I'd know that, I'm selling them... The motor micro filter is NOWHERE near as dense as even EPA, let alone HEPA filters. Motor micro filter is there just to protect motor if the bag raptures. It's not there for filtration. That's the exhaust filter job. And those are dense as hell. And the pressure we make with lungs is incomparable to pressure fans make. Our lungs are essentially a piston compressor "design" as they contract and expand. Fans are just that. Fans. Very little compression surface and a lot of empty space in between. It's why masks work with such filters but fans can't. Your lungs are incredibly powerful compared to even the strongest Delta fans.


I agree with you on the heavy duty Hepa filters but you can get lower grade ones that pass air easier but work less effective ,the dust level in my room is less with the pc as is but it doesn't clear anywhere near. An air purifier , I will definitely recommend good filters then ,proper ones not just mesh i scarcely ever have to clean inside my pc now.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 31, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I agree with you on the heavy duty Hepa filters but you can get lower grade ones that pass air easier but work less effective ,the dust level in my room is less with the pc as is but it doesn't clear anywhere near. An air purifier , I will definitely recommend good filters then ,proper ones not just mesh i scarcely ever have to clean inside my pc now.



I'm talking lowest level HEPA (H13). Anything lower than this is not even HEPA filter (it's just EPA at that point). But even if you use just EPA (E10) it should be several levels above mesh layer filters bundled with cases. It's quite dense at this point though...


----------

